# Europei Under 21 [Israele 2013]



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2013)

Ma.....nessuno ci ha pensato? I soci stanno abbatendo la fiacca vedo 

Comunque...Ed ecco una interessante competizione per testare i giovini di tutte Europa.

Gli Europei under 21 si svolgeranno in Israele (gran bel posto per giocare a calcio). 

*Quando inzia l'Europeo under 21?
*
La manifestazione parte il 5 di questo mese e termineranno il 18.

*Quante squadre parteciperanno?
* 

Ci saranno 8 squadre con due gironi di quattro. Le qualificate sono: Italia, Israele (paese ospitante) Novergia, Inghilterra, Spagna (detenitrice),Olanda, Russia e Germania.

Gruppo A
Italia, Israele, Norvegia ed Inghiterra.

Gruppo B 
Spagna, Olanda, Russia e Germania.


*Dove seguire le partite?
*
La Rai seguirà le partite con dirette sui canali Rai Sport 1, Rai Sport 2, Rai 2 e Rai 3.

Appuntamento a Mercoledì per seguire alle 18 Israele - Norvegia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Appuntamento a Mercoledì per seguire alle 18 Israele - Norvegia



E chi se la perde?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Giugno 2013)

a parte la spagna (che a novembre ci ha battuto 3-1) siamo i migliori sulla carta

è lecito aspettarsi almeno la finale


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2013)

non passeremo il girone come al solito


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non passeremo il girone come al solito



Che ottimismo!


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> a parte la spagna (che a novembre ci ha battuto 3-1) siamo i migliori sulla carta
> 
> è lecito aspettarsi almeno la finale



Beh nel gruppo B sono tutte forti


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2013)

*Ricordiamo che alle 20.30 ci sarà l'Italia contro l'Inghilterra*


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2013)

Ma Saponara c'è poi andato o no?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma Saponara c'è poi andato o no?


Sì

La fanno vedere in chiaro la partita dell'Italia?


----------



## Graxx (5 Giugno 2013)

Israele è Europa??? se no perchè si fa proprio li...????nel caso scusate l'ignoranza..


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì
> 
> La fanno vedere in chiaro la partita dell'Italia?



Penso sia impossibile che non le facciano vedere, anzi se non ricordo male nel 2011 le fecero vedere tutte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2013)

su rai1 la trasmettono


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2013)

oggi la vedrò


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2013)

La partita è su Rai 3


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

Maro prima insigne al posto di tirare poteva fare la finta -.-, invece ha tirato subito e male.


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2013)

Perchè non ci hanno dato questo rigore nettissimo?


----------



## The P (5 Giugno 2013)

sto 4-4-2 non funziona. Serve qualcuno con i piedi buoni, tipo Saponara


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2013)

ma Saponara e Destro??
Verratti impressionante


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

Rigore netto non dato su Florenzi,ma dovremmo farcela contro una pietosa Inghilterra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

Loool annullato e non se ne sono accorti ahahha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2013)

2 gol annullati all'Inghilterra


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

goooooooooooooooo il biondooooooooo insigneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2013)

No regà Verratti non è umano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Grande Italia!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

seeeeee vittoria inizio perfetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

Vittoria tutto sommata risicata contro una squadra nettamente inferiore,ma tre punti comunque preziosi.

P.S. Verratti nello stretto è una roba *folle*.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2013)

abbiamo dominato in lungo e in largo


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Giugno 2013)

E a questa squadra mancano anche i nostri '92. 
Verratti è di un altro pianeta 
Se fosse al completo questa Under 21, così come l'Under spagnola, sarebbe più forte di parecchie Nazionali maggiori, IMHO.
E' normale che l'Under abbia un numero 10 abissalmente più forte di quello della nazionale maggiore? Ogni riferimento è puramente casuale


----------



## jaws (5 Giugno 2013)

Saponara era indisponibile?
Se avesse giocato lui al posto di Borini l'Italia avrebbe vinto passeggiando


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Saponara era indisponibile?
> Se avesse giocato lui al posto di Borini l'Italia avrebbe vinto passeggiando



Saponara era in panchina, penso fosse disponibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Saponara era indisponibile?
> Se avesse giocato lui al posto di *Borini* l'Italia avrebbe vinto passeggiando



Grazie per avermi ricordato Sborini: giocatore OSCENO,fiero di averlo da sempre disprezzato.


----------



## jaws (5 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Saponara era in panchina, penso fosse disponibile.



Quindi Mangia non l'ha fatto giocare perchè vuole dimostrare di essere l'allievo perfetto di Sacchi e non si muove dal 442.
Spero che cambi idea perchè questo europeo si può anche vincere, ma non giocando come oggi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Verratti, comunque, non c'entra nulla con gli Under-21. Con lui in campo siamo nettamente superiori.
Nella prossima partita però voglio vedere un centrocampo-attacco del genere:
Florenzi Verratti Marrone
..........Saponara
...Immobile....Insigne


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2013)

Il terzino sinistro dell'Italia è una roba impresentabile, osceno. Bella partita dei nostri, e pensare che dovrebbero esserci anche De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Balotelli...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il terzino sinistro dell'Italia è una roba impresentabile, osceno. Bella partita dei nostri, e pensare che dovrebbero esserci anche De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Balotelli...


Se vabbè, avrebbero fatto bene a darci la vittoria a tavolino


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il terzino sinistro dell'Italia è una roba impresentabile, osceno. Bella partita dei nostri, e pensare che dovrebbero esserci anche De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Balotelli...



Non esaltante ma neanche malaccio difensivamente, a parte quello Donati dall'altra parte veramente bravo, attento ed aggressivo tutta la partita.
Verratti sembrava giocasse in mezzo ai bambini, gli ha pisciato in faccia tutta la partita.
Con i nostri 92 più Balotelli non c'erano storie in questo Europeo, buon segno.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, avrebbero fatto bene a darci la vittoria a tavolino



Se dobbiamo fare la lista degli assenti: ter Stegen, Kirchhoff, Draxler, Schürrle, Gündogan, Götze, Kroos


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Contentissimo per la vittoria dell'Italia.

Ma Galliani fare un pensierino a Verratti no eh?? Io stasera ho visto un giocatore DISUMANO, persino sprecato per un europeo under 21...questo ragazzo è il futuro del nostro calcio. Lo voglio al Milan a tutti i costi!


----------



## The Ripper (6 Giugno 2013)

verrratti straordinario.

comunque a me piace anche florenzi


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi Mangia non l'ha fatto giocare perchè vuole dimostrare di essere l'allievo perfetto di Sacchi e non si muove dal 442.
> Spero che cambi idea perchè questo europeo si può anche vincere, ma non giocando come oggi



Nah, lui e Regini si sono aggregati al gruppo solamente lunedì pomeriggio, facendo di fatto solo un allenamento, ci sta quindi che partisse dalla panchina. 
Comunque è una sorta di 4-3-3 più che un 4-4-2, Borini faceva l'esterno alto.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Giugno 2013)

Verratti gioca con quella calma contro qualunque avversario, anche il Barcellona. Il suo problema è che si incavola tropo facilmente, in campo è una testa calda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Saponara era indisponibile?
> Se avesse giocato lui al posto di Borini l'Italia avrebbe vinto passeggiando



era in panca, forse l'ha tenuto a riposo visto che ha giocato domenica sera, anche regini che ha spesso giocato titolare era in panca


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Giugno 2013)

Guardando la partita ho notato che se questi sono i futuri giocatori dell'Inghilterra, nei prossimi anni non arriverà nemmeno al Mondiale.
Sono giocatori con quasi zero tecnica e gioco di squadra, e puntano molto sulla fisicità. Mi ricorda in un certo senso la Grecia del Mondiale scorso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, una bella sorpresa questo Donati. Non l'avevo mai sentito, eppure gioca veramente bene. L'Inter ha una bella difesa in ottica futura.


----------



## tequilad (6 Giugno 2013)

Verratti è un fenomeno.


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Verratti gioca con quella calma contro qualunque avversario, anche il Barcellona. Il suo problema è che si incavola tropo facilmente, in campo è una testa calda.



Infatti anche ieri sera in un occasione hanno dovuto allontanarlo di forza dall'arbitro


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

Verratti in Under 21 non ha senso, no ma è meglio Giaccherinho

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Verratti gioca con quella calma contro qualunque avversario, anche il Barcellona. Il suo problema è che si incavola tropo facilmente, in campo è una testa calda.



E' anche una qualità positiva perché lui a differenza di altri "nani" non è una fighetta e la gamba nei contrasti ce la mette SEMPRE


----------



## Serginho (6 Giugno 2013)

Verratti un fenomeno, Insigne fortissimo. Ma alla prossima il pasticcione Borini va tolto e inserito uno tra Destro o Saponara, con Insigne più vicino alla porta. Inghilterra forte in difesa, oscena in tutto il resto, non cambieranno mai modo di giocare

Florenzi Verratti Marrone
Saponara(Insigne)
Immobile Insigne(Destro)


----------



## prebozzio (6 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' anche una qualità positiva perché lui a differenza di altri "nani" non è una fighetta e la gamba nei contrasti ce la mette SEMPRE



Sicuramente non gli manca la cattiveria agonistica ed è una qualità, ma nel PSG ha preso squalifiche sciocche per questo motivo. La maturazione passa anche da questi aspetti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare la lista degli assenti: ter Stegen, Kirchhoff, Draxler, Schürrle, Gündogan, Götze, Kroos


Argh


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Calma comunque ragazzi, non esageriamo con gli epiteti (eccezion fatta per Verratti che ieri sera era tre categorie avanti a tutti i 22 in campo) e con i proclami: la strada è lunga e non è certo una pur bella vittoria contro l'Inghilterra a doverci esaltare...il nostro grone, viste anche Israele e Norvegia nello scontro diretto, è davvero poca cosa e nell'altro ci sono praticamente tutte le favorite di questo europeo. Per me la Spagna è ancora una spanna sopra a tutte, e la Germania, pur non avendo dei fenomeni come gli anni scorsi, è la solita formazione solida e quadrata. Non mi convince del tutto l'Olanda, che ha un grande centrocampo e una buona difesa, ma in attacco mi sembrano molto carenti.

In ogni caso, ribadisco piano con le attese, contento perchè l'Italia ha vinto all'esordio (non accadeva dsal 2000) contro una grande squadra (perlomeno sulla carta), ma se per caso dovessimo fare un passo falso con la Norvegia nella prossima partita leggeremo commenti ben diversi, noi italiani siamo bravi a esaltare o distruggere chiunque a seconda delle situazioni. Io continuo a dire che l'obiettivo principale è fare una bella figura, poi venga quello che venga.,


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Stasera alle 20.30 su Rai Sport 1 ci sarà Olanda-Germania da non perdere.
Me la gusterò a discapito dei nostri primavera


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

La partita della primavera inizia alla 21.00, io le guardo entrambe


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2013)

Olanda in avanti per 2-0. I tedeschi praticamente nulli. 

Ottimo basta, hanno vinto troppo per quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2013)

*La Spagna ha vinto 1-0 contro la Russia*


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Olanda nettamente superiore nel primo tempo,in gol Maher e Wijnaldum.

P.S. Sti telecronisti della RAI sono fumati.Come facevano prima della partite a parlare di "squadre sullo stesso livello" quando una è imbottita di giocatori della Nazionale maggiore,mentre l'altra non ne ha manco mezzo?Bah.
Senza contare che manco ci provano a pronunciare decentemente i nomi


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Germania deludente.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2013)

Ma l'Olanda non ne aveva prese 3 dall'Italia l'anno scorso?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia che partita Olanda-Germania  3-2 spettacolare..e che campioncini che ha l'Olanda!


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Incredibile blackout dell'Olanda nel secondo tempo,che si fa rimontare sul 2-2 da Rudy (su rigore) e Holtby.Per fortuna degli oranje,il neo entrato Leroy Fer risolve nel finale con un colpo di testa su corner.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'Olanda non ne aveva prese 3 dall'Italia l'anno scorso?



Si,ma era un'Olanda sicuramente inferiore a questa.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Tornano i nostri giovini oggi alle 20.30 contro Israele.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

*52'esimo Inghilterra sta perdendo 3 a 0 contro la Norvegia*


Ma come ha fatto l'Italia a vincere solo con 1 gol?


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

che batosta l'inghilterra


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Questa sera *Saponara* giocherà *titolare* nell'Italia Under 21 che affronterà Israele.

La partita verrà trasmessa in *diretta su Rai 3* dalle 20,15


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2013)

ottimo allora mi vedo il primo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

*Finisce 3-1 per la Norvegia, la quale è vicina ad una storica qualificazione. Inghilterra eliminata*


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2013)

L'Inghilterra è una squadraccia mediocre e sopravvalutata, non sono affatto stupito. Contro di loro è vero che ci abbiamo vinto solo 1-0, ma abbiamo anche sprecato molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'Inghilterra è una squadraccia mediocre e sopravvalutata, non sono affatto stupito. Contro di loro è vero che ci abbiamo vinto solo 1-0, ma abbiamo anche sprecato molto.



Beh è una nazionale mediocre come quella maggiore. D'altronde in un campionato dove ci sono gli stranieri a fare da padrone. Ecco i risultati.


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh è una nazionale mediocre come quella maggiore. D'altronde in un campionato dove ci sono gli stranieri a fare da padrone. Ecco i risultati.



Ma infatti eccetto Rooney ormai non hanno nessuno. I vari Terry, Gerrard, Lampard, Ferdinand ecc. ormai sono tutti prossimi al ritiro. Gli unici giovani veramente interessanti sarebbero Walcott e Chamberlain, ma finchè giocano in una squadra perdente come l'Arsenal difficilmente miglioreranno.


----------



## cedgenin (8 Giugno 2013)

Saponara farà la differenza stasera, sono sicuro. Forza Italia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti eccetto Rooney ormai non hanno nessuno. I vari Terry, Gerrard, Lampard, Ferdinand ecc. ormai sono tutti prossimi al ritiro. Gli unici giovani veramente interessanti sarebbero Walcott e Chamberlain, ma finchè giocano in una squadra perdente come l'Arsenal difficilmente miglioreranno.



vero qualche anno fa erano veramente forti sulla carta...aggiungi anche Beckham e Cole...strano che non sono arrivati mai alle semifinali di un Mondiale e Europeo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Meno male che quel cesso di borini non gioca


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

No ma Mangia è un difensivista


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Saponeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2013)

vai Saponaraaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

rickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2013)

Grande Sapooooooooo


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Scarso Saponara


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Mi raccomando non facciamolo giocare l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Super Sapo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto Verratti è illegale dai. Troppo basso vero Galliani


----------



## iceman. (8 Giugno 2013)

Lo stavo per scrivere, verratti e' na cosa assurda. Svendiamo elsharaui lo PRETENDO.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Mi vien da star male comunque. Eravamo sia su Verratti che su Pogba. Con solo 20 milioni li portavi a casa entrambi ed ora stavamo apposto per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi vien da star male comunque. Eravamo sia su Verratti che su Pogba. Con solo 20 milioni li portavi a casa entrambi ed ora stavamo apposto per i prossimi 10 anni.



Non puoi avere rimpianti perchè il Milan non li ha mai trattati. La storiella di Pogba al Milan era un bufala e Verratti un paio di anni fa ha rifiutato la maglia rossonera.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Saponara in gol. VIDEO qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/saponara-vt3612-45.html#post204300


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non puoi avere rimpianti perchè il Milan non li ha mai trattati. La storiella di Pogba al Milan era un bufala e Verratti un paio di anni fa ha rifiutato la maglia rossonera.



Ah be allora


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

godo fuori fallaccio al nostro ricky


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Insigne fuori peccato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Già un vero peccato per insigne, spero si riprenda in fretta ma non sono ottimista.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;204309 ha scritto:


> Già un vero peccato per insigne, spero si riprenda in fretta ma non sono ottimista.



Mi sa proprio eruoppeo finito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

oleeeeeee il Gabbiano la messa





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa proprio eruoppeo finito.



:S che peccato mannaggia


----------



## Jaqen (8 Giugno 2013)

Saponara è proprio bravo. Al di là del gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Comunque primi o secondi cambia poco. Fossi in Mangia passo oggi poi metto le seconde linee la prossima contro la Norvegia. Tanto o la Spagna o Olanda.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2013)

Confermo la mia idea, espressa tutto l'anno, che Immobile è un ottimo giocatore, bravo nello stretto. In un contesto con giocatori di tecnica sa duettare molto bene


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2013)

Ho acceso la tv solo adesso, mi dite come sta giocando Sapo e in che ruolo?


----------



## Jaqen (8 Giugno 2013)

Esterno destro.

Sta giocando bene bene.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho acceso la tv solo adesso, mi dite come sta giocando Sapo e in che ruolo?



Apparte il gol,è stato nullo.

edit: Ah no,ha sfiorato il 3-0.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

quello che ha preso il rosso cmq è un ******!!! se non sbaglio è lo stesso che ha spaccato insigne!!! sta gente non merita di giocare più


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Apparte il gol,è stato nullo.
> 
> edit: Ah no,ha sfiorato il 3-0.



no dai!! il suo l'ha fatto! c'è da dire che s'è giocato il 90% delle azioni a sinistra da insigne


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2013)

Grazie @Corpsegringer! Mi pare che abbia giocato ala destra dagli highlighs, confermate?


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Insigne in ospedale per accertamenti 
Dopo Marrone doveva spaccarsi un'altra pedina importante, fuck



The P ha scritto:


> Grazie @Corpsegringer! Mi pare che abbia giocato ala destra dagli highlighs, confermate?



Sì, ora si è accentrato, con l'uscita di Insigne parte da sinistra.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Il tiki-taka


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

gooooooooooooooool Gabbiadiniiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto Gabbiadini tira solo siluri.


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Gabbiadini altro giocatore che non mi dispiace affatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

aia fra poco gol di ricky di nuovo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Se non fosse per il portiere israeliano, l'Italia starebbe 5/6 a 0


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

oleeeee poker florenzi


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Passeggiata. Ma contro Olanda e Spagna sarà durissima


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Sto Destro comunque è uno scarsone davvero cosmico


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Destro comunque è uno scarsone davvero cosmico



già, pompatissimo dai media.


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2013)

C'era un altro rosso per Israele, cmq godo sempre quando si batte i padroni di casa che erano partiti gasatissimi.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me l'Italia Under 21 già con questa rosa (senza i milanisti della Nazionale A) in alcuni gironi di qualificazione dei grandi se la giocherebbe alla grande


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Comunque sto devis Mangia ha fatto un grande lavoro, io ora non so cosa ha fatto Ferrara. Però under 21 fino ad 1 anno 1 anno e mezzo prendeva piatellate ovunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

oleeeeeeeeeeee grande gli under bella partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Giugno 2013)

vi ricordate della nazionale di casiraghi? qui siamo avanti anni luce


----------



## Elshafenomeno (8 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> vi ricordate della nazionale di casiraghi? qui siamo avanti anni luce




sì beh bisogna anche considerare il materiale umano che hanno avuto a disposixzione l'uno e l'altro però...forse pure Casiraghi tra il '92 e il '96 con gente come Albertini, Dino Baggio, Cannavaro, Toldo, Nesta, Totti, Del Piero, Inzaghi e Vieri vinceva tre europei di fila, forse pure Cesare Maldini con gente come Okaka, Fabbrini, Mannone, Ogbonna, Ranocchia, Paloschi, Angella, Mazzarani e Barillà sarebbe stato segato dalla Bielorussia agli spareggi.

Ricordatevi sempre che nel calcio il tecnico può essere il valore aggiunto, ma la base deve essere sempre la qualità dei calciatori, come disse il buon Cesarone qualche anno fa "le Under sono come il vino, ci sono annate buone e annate meno buone", questa sembra un'annata buona, la prossima magari farà schifo (anche se si preannuncia ottima con gente come Berardi)

Io in ogni caso continuo a pensare che Spagna e Olanda siano le favorite


----------



## MisterBet (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque sto devis Mangia ha fatto un grande lavoro, io ora non so cosa ha fatto Ferrara. Però under 21 fino ad 1 anno 1 anno e mezzo prendeva piatellate ovunque.



In realtà con Ferrara 19 partite, 12 vittorie 6 pareggi e una sconfitta...


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> In realtà con Ferrara 19 partite, 12 vittorie 6 pareggi e una sconfitta...



In effetti andrebbe dato anche un pochino del merito al budinaro. Mangia ha veramente ereditato un ottimo collettivo.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

Vista la qualità di allenatore di Ferrara direi che và dato merito soprattutto a questo gruppo di giocatori, da centrocampo in su illegale per la categoria U21 a prescindere dal mister...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Grande prestazione per gli Azzurrini,ad oggi le uniche due squadre che potrebbero batterli sono Spagna e Olanda.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

*Iniziata Olanda vs Russia. *


----------



## DannySa (9 Giugno 2013)

Insigne ha subito solo una botta, per le semi ci sarà, bene così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

1-0 per l'Olanda.
Che giocatore Wijnaldum ragazzi,sarebbe PERFETTO per noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 1-0 per l'Olanda.
> Che giocatore Wijnaldum ragazzi,sarebbe PERFETTO per noi.



Wijnaldum, De jong, strootman ed Ola john (anche se è molto discontinuo) è un centrocampo illagale.

FIguriamoci se Galliani conosca almeno uno di questi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2013)

Questa Olanda è praticamente quella maggiore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijnaldum, De jong, strootman ed Ola john (anche se è molto discontinuo) è un centrocampo illagale.
> 
> FIguriamoci se Galliani conosca almeno uno di questi



Dimentichi pure Maher (straordinario) e Van Ginkel (in orbita Chelsea).Magari Fester si lanciasse su sti olandesi.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Rosso per quel russo ridicolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

2-0 Olanda: grande inserimento di Van Ginkel e cross perfetto per De Jong,che insacca di testa con la complicità del portiere russo.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa che vincerà l'Olanda sto eruoppeo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Accorcia le distanze la Russia,approfittando di una disattenzione difensiva olandese.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa che vincerà l'Olanda sto eruoppeo...



lol Tifò,hanno preso gol subito dopo il tuo post


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Olanda si era già fatta riprendere contro i nazi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

3-1 Olanda,gol di Ola John.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Rotfl come non detto.

Finita dai.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Olanda si era già fatta riprendere contro i nazi...



Fossi un russo saprei con chi prendermela


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Entra Claise un altro della scuderia data-base di Galliani


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Entra Claise un altro della scuderia data-base di Galliani



I top young,tutti nostri 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

4-1,ciao Russia.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Se ciao Olanda campione d'europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Meglio beccarsi la Spagna. Almeno loro hanno il tiki taka a non concludere niente, questi dell'Olanda sono troppo forti


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia,5-1.
Se riescono ad eliminare i difetti (poca concentrazione e fase difensiva imperfetta),vincono il torneo.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

*Apputamento alle 20.30 per l'altra partita, tra la detenitrice del titolo, la Spagna, e la Germania.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Giugno 2013)

godrei con la spagna fuori 

olanda fortissima,favoritissimi sulla carta,organico superiore a tutte le altre


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia ste due squadre sono di una noia mortale


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Spagna in vantaggio per 1-0 con Morata al 41'esimo. Germania prossima alla eliminazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

spagna e olanda sono due bruttissime clienti... olanda devastante davanti, ma spagna solidissima in difesa... primi o secondi nel girone per noi non fa differenza


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Giugno 2013)

ma che fortuna la spagna sia la prima che la seconda partita vinte a 5 minuti dalla fine


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Direi che sarebbe meglio la Spagna per la semifinale.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Direi che sarebbe meglio la Spagna per la semifinale.



Esatto.

Comunque oggi ultima partita del girone, in contemporanea Novergia-italia Israele-Inghilterra alle 18


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Gioca ricky


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Iniziata. Italia già qualificata. Si gioca per il primato. All'Italia basta un pareggio per il primo posto, alla Novergia serve un pareggio per la qualificazione.


Direi che finirà con un bel biscotto


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Ampissimo turnover per l'Italia,evidentemente non hanno preferenze per la semifinale.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Sti novergiesi sono forti però oh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

vabbè a tutti e 2 basta un pareggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma sono ridicoli i cronisti della rai, fanno siiii e la palla ancora deve partire verso la porta


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Solo io detesto Ubaldo Righetti che ogni volta esulta ancora prima che i giocatori tirino? Che fastidio


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Che cesso sto Destro mamma mia


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2013)

pure paloschino ha avuto una bella involuzione!!! Righetti è da denuncia


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto fausto rossi è uno dei tanti figli di paolo rossi??


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto Borini non gioca più? Gran bel cesso, il Liverpool ha pagato 12 milioni


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Rigore per la Novergia


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma dai,come si fa a buttare via tre punti primo posto nel girone così?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma dai,come si fa a buttare via tre punti primo posto nel girone così?



Peccato pero la imbattiilità nei gol. Erano 5 partite senza gol.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Bertolacciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ahahaha che c.lo!


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Gran gol di Bertolacci


----------



## smallball (11 Giugno 2013)

a 20 secondi dalla fine


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Comunque spero che Destro non entri più. Si è mangiato l'impossibile oggi. Via via.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

ahahahah ragazzi che gol di Bertolacci
cmq è giusto così...ora ci aspetta una partita difficile


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

Comunque sto Mangia è di un'arroganza devastante,sembra Mourinho in una giornata no.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Mangia è di un'arroganza devastante,sembra Mourinho in una giornata no.



Davvero. Avrà MANGIATO male


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2013)

tifo'o ha scritto:


> davvero. Avrà mangiato male


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2013)

Comunque la grande Norvegia contro le riserve delle riserve delle riserve dell'Italia e un Destro (pipponissimo) ha trovato il gol all'88° per un rigore mi sembra abbastanza clamoroso (al contrario), pari strettissimo per noi e ora chi viene viene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> ora chi viene viene.



vero, Spagna e Olanda non cambia molto...speriamo che torna Insigne


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2013)

Che gol Bertolacci, spettacolare


----------



## chicagousait (11 Giugno 2013)

Gran bel gol quello di Bertolacci


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Per conoscere la prossima avversaria dell'Italia. Sfida Olanda-Spagna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Olanda con *zero* titolari in campo,Spagna con qualche riserva.
Vediamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Olanda con *zero* titolari in campo,Spagna con qualche riserva.
> Vediamo.



Ecco era meglio lasciare la Novergia vincere, ora ci becchiamo un Olanda fresca fresca


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Gol di Morata,l'Olanda paga la scelta piuttosto arrogante dell'allenatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Gol incredibile sbagliato dall'Olanda,mi sa che ce li becchiamo in semifinale.

EDIT: 2-0 firmato Isco.E Olanda sia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Giugno 2013)

l'olanda l'abbiamo già battuta 3-0 l'anno scorso, sicuramente meglio della spagna


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco era meglio lasciare la Novergia vincere, ora ci becchiamo un Olanda fresca fresca



Molto meglio così Tifo'o, comunque anche Mangia ha fatto turnover.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Comunque questi della RAI sono *imbarazzanti*:

-Incensano la Spagna dicendo che stanno giocando benissimo nonstante alcuni cambi e nessuno ha sottolineato che nell'Olanda non c'è in campo manco mezzo titolare
-Divinizzano Isco (a ragione),ma si ostinano tutti quanti a chiamarlo IZco


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque questi della RAI sono *imbarazzanti*:
> 
> -Incensano la Spagna dicendo che stanno giocando benissimo nonstante alcuni cambi e nessuno ha sottolineato che nell'Olanda non c'è in campo manco mezzo titolare
> -Divinizzano Isco (a ragione),ma si ostinano tutti quanti a chiamarlo IZco



Ma vogliamo parlare della perla su Pirlo? IZco assomiglia a Pirlo agli inizi che veniva fuori da prima punta 

Vedono Pirlo ovunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Affrontiamo l'Olanda


----------



## SololaMaglia (12 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> -Incensano la Spagna dicendo che stanno giocando benissimo nonstante alcuni cambi e nessuno ha sottolineato che nell'Olanda non c'è in campo manco mezzo titolare



Non ho seguito la gara, ma scendere in campo con tutte le riserve in una gara in cui bisogna decidere se giocare la semifinale contro l'Italia o contro la Norvegia è follia pura!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito la gara, ma scendere in campo con tutte le riserve in una gara in cui bisogna decidere se giocare la semifinale contro l'Italia o contro la Norvegia è follia pura!!!



Anche per me,ma considerando che l'allenatore durante la partita ha fatto un solo cambio,credo che abbiano preferito rischiare di affrontare l'Italia da freschi piuttosto che una squadra rognosa come la Norvegia con qualche energia in meno.
In fondo sono la squadra offensivamente più forte del torneo,giusto che non abbiano paura di nessuno.


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito la gara, ma scendere in campo con tutte le riserve in una gara in cui bisogna decidere se giocare la semifinale contro l'Italia o contro la Norvegia è follia pura!!!



Italia e Norvegia avranno un giorno di riposo in più rispetto alle altre 2, non è tutta questa follia sinceramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

La Spagna sarà la prima finalista dopo aver battuto per 3-0 la Norvegia.In gol Rodrigo,uno straordinario Isco ed il capocannoniere della competizione,Morata,nel finale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2013)

In caso di finale sarà davvero dura

Rischiamo di aver perso sia europei maggiori che U21 contro la Spagna


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

Nel frattempo confermata la presenza da titolare di Insigne.Saponara partirà dalla panchina e,attenzione,Borini *titolare* al posto di Gabbiadini


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo confermata la presenza da titolare di Insigne.Saponara partirà dalla panchina e,attenzione,Borini *titolare* al posto di Gabbiadini



Giusto così, a me Manolo non fa impazzire proprio per niente.


Saponara per questa Under è sempre stato un gregario, la scelta non mi sorprende


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giusto così, a me Manolo non fa impazzire proprio per niente.
> 
> 
> Saponara per questa Under è sempre stato un gregario, la scelta non mi sorprende



Gabbiano però ha segnato due gol,Borini ha solo fatto schifo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Urcaaaa palo, ma Borini che fai


----------



## chicagousait (15 Giugno 2013)

Borini


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

Italia che come prevedibile sta essenzialmente giocando in contropiede,troppo superiore la qualità olandese.

P.S. Maher è davvero forte,peccato che ormai sia anche lui fuori dalla nostra portata.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (15 Giugno 2013)

questa la perdiamo di brutto


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (15 Giugno 2013)

Galliani portaci Maher

Tevez---Balotelli
-----Maher-----


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Va beh questo era da rosso e niente vergogna!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

quest'arbitro è una vergogna

fantastica la reazione di Mangia ahahahhaha


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

ancora scandaloso!! pare moreno questo


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boriniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

Gran gol di Borini. Italia in vantaggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

e andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (15 Giugno 2013)

Goooooooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## Sheldon92 (15 Giugno 2013)

Reteeeeeeeeee Borini!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Evvai, fino alla rete pero Borini nullo



Mo gli olandi provocano di brutto, l'italia deve stare calma lo fanno opposta


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

Regini comunque è poca roba. Ma saponara come mai non gioca?? mi ero perso inizio partita


----------



## Livestrong (15 Giugno 2013)

Gli iper pompati "fenomeni" olandesi che le prendono da calciatori che militano in serie b. Questo fa capire il livello della tanto osannata eredivise


----------



## Elshafenomeno (15 Giugno 2013)

non è mica finita eh


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

ma si spaccassero tutti il crociato sti schifosi


----------



## Livestrong (15 Giugno 2013)

Wijnaldum nuovo Seedorf


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee finaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

Partita sostanzialmente decisa dall'infortunio di De Vrij (Van der Hoorn,dopo una prestazione da censura con la Spagna,ha pensato bene di regalare il gol a Borini,dopo che lo avevo bastonato nel prepartita  ).
Bravi gli Azzurrini a reggere l'impatto olandese per una settantina di minuti per poi approfittare delle distrazioni difensive che avevo citato in un mio precedente post.
E adesso la finale sarà sicuramente fattibile,contro una Spagna meno "travolgente" dell'Olanda,ma più solida e concreta.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2013)

E andiamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gli iper pompati "fenomeni" olandesi che le prendono da calciatori che militano in serie b. Questo fa capire il livello della tanto osannata eredivise



Oddio,non hanno toccato palla eh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

ahahah lol Donati "non molliamo un *****" loooooooooooool


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2013)

Va bè c'è anche da dire che i loro giocatori avevano parecchia esperienza internazionale, è normale soffrire in partite del genere, noi avevamo fuori giocatori del calibro di Balotelli, EL Sha, de Sciglio, insomma se riusciamo ad arrivare in finale con i talenti di secondo piano è tanta roba eh..


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

ahahahahah prima Mangia e poi Donati ahahahahahaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2013)

comunque sti olandesi avevano i titolari della nazionale A eppure sapevano solo menare, alla fine di pericoli su azione non ne hanno mai creati

vittoria meritatissima la nostra


----------



## Alex (15 Giugno 2013)

grande risultato, speriamo di reggere bene con la spagna


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

*Mangia*: "in *Olanda *diranno *Italia *catenacciara? Non me ne frega niente, ma proprio niente!"


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2013)

Verratti è veramente una testa calda 

Italia-Spagna finale dell'Europeo dei grandi 2012, finale Under 21 2013: bellissimo segnale


----------



## Solo (15 Giugno 2013)

Grandi ragazzi!


----------



## Livestrong (15 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio,non hanno toccato palla eh.



Eh beh, bella consolazione


----------



## chicagousait (15 Giugno 2013)

E finale sia. Sempre contro la Spagna. Gli olandesi andassero a piangere adesso. 

Mangia che se ne frega delle dichiarazioni degli olandesi


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh beh, bella consolazione



Nessuna consolazione,ma a me è parso evidente che siamo stati bravi e fortunati a vincere con una squadra più forte (per me la più forte del torneo,anche più della Spagna),approfittando della poca solidità difensiva.

P.S. La difesa è tutta dell'Inter


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2013)

se alla confederation cup avessimo mandato l'under21 avremmo avuto più possibilità di vincere che con la nazionale maggiore


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Giugno 2013)

bisogna investire sui NOSTRI giovani... sento sempre parlare di strootman, meher, compagnia varia... ma non sono loro la gente su cui puntare per far crescere il nostro calcio... Donati per esempio vale 10 volte Maggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2013)

in italia purtroppo se si sente un cognome italiano si è subito dubbiosi, ma soprattutto non si concede proprio niente, al primo errore fuori dalla squadra in pratica

però al brasiliangi carnevangi di 20 anni dentro tutta la stagione anche dopo numerose ca...volate


----------



## Frikez (15 Giugno 2013)

Martins Indi un fenomeno


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2013)

intanto su marca già ci snobbano

_nel semplice girone A l'italia è riuscita anche a pareggiare una partita mostrando sempre un gioco carente e catenacciaro, mentre la spagna ha sempre vinto non subendo mai un gol dimostrando di meritare la finale_


----------



## MisterBet (16 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessuna consolazione,ma a me è parso evidente che siamo stati bravi e fortunati a vincere con una squadra più forte (per me la più forte del torneo,anche più della Spagna),approfittando della poca solidità difensiva.
> 
> P.S. La difesa è tutta dell'Inter



In realtà Regini (portato a scuola da Wijnaldum tra l'altro) no, nel girone con Biraghi c'erano i quattro difensori dell'Inter...

Detto questo in un'Inter competitiva in futuro potrà giocarci solo il portiere Bardi...gli altri sono discreti giocatori e nulla più...


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Ma Capuano è rotto?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

non ci speravo più, ormai mi ero arreso ai supplementari e a una beffa, invece questa squadra ha vinto col cuore, come sempre gli italiani nelle situazioni in cui sembrano spacciati danno il meglio di se.

Per me il nostro europeo così è vinto, abbiamo fatto il massimo che potevamo, ora ci attende un'autentica corazzata insuperabile tre categorie avanti a tutti, e temo possa finire come l'anno scorso per i "senior". In ogni caso l'europeo degli "umani" è vinto.


----------



## Evergreen (16 Giugno 2013)

Non ho visto la partita però dagli highlists ci hanno messo sotto di brutto, alla fine poco importa, l'importante è la vittoria, l'Olanda era fortissima...Ora sotto con la Spagna!
Un sentito grazie a Van der Hoorn, è solito realizzare certe "perle" ahahahah


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi ricordato Sborini: giocatore OSCENO,fiero di averlo da sempre disprezzato.




siamo in finale grazie a lui


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> In realtà Regini (portato a scuola da Wijnaldum tra l'altro) no, nel girone con Biraghi c'erano i quattro difensori dell'Inter...
> 
> Detto questo in un'Inter competitiva in futuro potrà giocarci solo il portiere Bardi...gli altri sono discreti giocatori e nulla più...



beh, io su Bianchetti e Donati avrei più di una riserva in positivo...Caldirola l'ho visto a Brescia e mi meraviglio che finora abbia disputato l'europeo che ha disputato...Biraghi non è nulla di che, ma Bianchetti e Donati sono giocatori di gran livello.


----------



## MisterBet (16 Giugno 2013)

Gran livello boh, tendo a diffidare dei mini tornei come Europei e Mondiali per giudicare i giocatori...Donati ha ventitré anni e mezzo e viene da una stagione mediocre nell'ultima in classifica della Serie B...Bianchetti ha dalla sua l'età ma non mi sembra questo prospetto incredibile...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> In realtà Regini (portato a scuola da Wijnaldum tra l'altro) no



Ecco,a proposito di Regini,che ne pensate?Ieri non ha tenuto manco una volta l'uno contro uno,cosa grave visto che in una squadra come il Milan potrebbe capitare piuttosto frequentemente di dover gestire tale situazione.Non l'ho mai visto da centrale,ma da terzino mi sembra assolutamente inadeguato.



Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> siamo in finale grazie a lui



Sisi,ma non cambio certo la mia idea per un gol regalato dal difensore


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Giugno 2013)

Contentissimo per la finale!!!
Ora speriamo di battere gli odiosi spagnoli, ma la vedo dura purtroppo.
Non c'è nazionale al mondo che detesto più della Spagna (stessa simpatia che provo da sempre per Real e Barca).


----------



## The P (16 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Gran livello boh, tendo a diffidare dei mini tornei come Europei e Mondiali per giudicare i giocatori...Donati ha ventitré anni e mezzo e viene da una stagione mediocre nell'ultima in classifica della Serie B...Bianchetti ha dalla sua l'età ma non mi sembra questo prospetto incredibile...



Concordo su Donati. Avrà fatto una buona partita ieri, ma non è assolutamente questo fenomeno. Se poi ci si chiede se può diventare un giocatore del livello di Maggio, beh sì può essere.

Bianchetti lo trovo molto forte personalmente. Mi piacciono molto i tempi di gioco.

Caldirola, invece, lo adoro dai tempi della primavera. Ha uno stile difensivo che mi piace molto. Però mi aspettavo un impatto maggiore in B. In primavera giganteggiava come pochi in difesa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ecco,a proposito di Regini,che ne pensate?*Ieri non ha tenuto manco una volta l'uno contro uno,cosa grave visto che in una squadra come il Milan potrebbe capitare piuttosto frequentemente di dover gestire tale situazione.Non l'ho mai visto da centrale,ma da terzino mi sembra assolutamente inadeguato.
> 
> 
> 
> Sisi,ma non cambio certo la mia idea per un gol regalato dal difensore



Ma ieri ha giocato da terzino?

Se è così mi sembra chiaro che non abbia brillato. E' uscito quest'anno dall'anonimato dopo aver cambiato ruolo da "terzino" a "centrale". E' da centrale che ha stupito tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

bene così è la finale che volevo...dobbiamo batterli anche se sono favoriti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

perderemo anche questo Europeo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma ieri ha giocato da terzino?
> 
> Se è così mi sembra chiaro che non abbia brillato. E' uscito quest'anno dall'anonimato dopo aver cambiato ruolo da "terzino" a "centrale". E' da centrale che ha stupito tutti.



Si ha giocato terzino.Quindi confermi che è altra roba da centrale,ok.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2013)

Grande il Pirata 


Appena comincerà a giocare da prima punta farà un sacco di gol


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Finale giustissima 
Spagna 0 sconfitte
Italia 0 sconfitte
Spagna 0 gol subiti
Italia 1 gol subito (rigore)

Però l'Italia è distinata a perdere ripetere l'Italia 1 anno fa. Forse non 4-0 ma ma prevede 2-0. Gli spagnolo sono troppo forti, non gli togli palla manco sparando.

PS: Borini dopo aver preso non so quanti "cesso" ha segnato rotfl Milan World


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Giugno 2013)

Strootman niente di che, verratti gli piscia in testa quando e come vuole, l unico problema di verratti e' che si comporta da pescarese in campo  ..... La Spagna e' battibilissima ma l Italia deve fare una maglia più stretta a centrocampo gli spagnoli sbagliano molto, se all 85 esimo la Norvegia metteva dentro quella palla non so come sarebbe andata a finire, regini terzino assolutamente da non rifare...sarebbe servito molto de sciglio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gli iper pompati "fenomeni" olandesi che le prendono da calciatori che militano in serie b. Questo fa capire il livello della tanto osannata eredivise



tra l altro un ulteriore scoperta dell' acqua calda....


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> perderemo anche questo Europeo.



Che ottimismo!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Giugno 2013)

domani ore 18 la finale


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2013)

Molto probabile una sconfitta. Sta di fatto che hanno fatto una corsa straordinaria, visto che nell'ulima edizione manco c'eravamo.


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Giugno 2013)

no no no dai si va' in campo e SI SPACCA TUTTO isco compreso....

forza ragazzi comunque avete fatto un'impresa e Mangia e' un signor allenatore.

L'unico che non lo ha capito ,come sempre , e' stato Zamparini.....


----------

